# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  تغییر theme

## sohrab o

چطوری میشه theme رو عوض کنیم(در زمان اجزا!!!!!)
اگه کسی نمونه داره لطف کنه

----------


## امیـرحسین

منظورتون از تغییر theme، تغییر فایل CSS هست؟
اگه اینطوره. کافیه آدرس فایل Css رو در <head> با jQuery تغییر بدید.
اینم کلی نمونه و اسکریپت آماده: *jquery switch stylesheet*

----------


## sonixax

آقا امیر حسین جانِ جانان یک پرسشی هم من دارم :

من یک عکس رنگی دارم میخوام با کمک Jquery یا جاوا فرقی نمیکنه سیاه و سفید نشونش بدم تا زمانی که یک تغییر خاص که میخوام انجام بشه . باید چه بکنم ؟

----------


## امیـرحسین

لینک زیر یه اسکریپت آماده ی cross-browser و شسته رفته هست:
*Convert Images to Grayscale*
دست نویسنده خوش ذوقش درد نکنه....

----------

